# Simple Nail Ideas



## xanjelix (Oct 20, 2011)

I love doing nail arts, and since I cant afford going to the salon and have them done there, I just try to make what I can using what I have. Here are a few of my creations...

I wanted a simple design to go with my simple nail polish base so I opted to decorate my nails with Hello Kitty Nail Stickers from *edited by mod*


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 20, 2011)

strawberry nails &lt;3





here's my attempt at creating flowers on my nails. i still need to practice though.. but for my first time i think i did pretty well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









crackling nail polishes were a huge hit too









and of course rhinestones...













*P.S. If you want me to do a tutorial on any of these nail arts, just inform me and I'll be glad to share my ideas with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

**Links removed by mod**


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 20, 2011)

since animal inspired nail art is so popular, i decided to do a cow inspired mani =)





and i also have a lot of those animal print inspired designs...


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 20, 2011)

do you love fake and artificial nails? check out this fake nails that i bought. its got a very nice design &lt;3





This is not artificial but its not nail polish either. taadaa~ these are kawaii nail foil stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





and a few more random designs.. enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





















and my super favorite out of all...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xanjelix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one! Do this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love astrological symbols and that is just so cute!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 20, 2011)

These would be my faves.


----------



## SarahNerd (Oct 20, 2011)

The red dots with the bows are my favorite too, although they are all pretty awesome!


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for the nice thoughts. ill sure post of my creations =)

here's my latest NOTD, enjoy


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one! Do this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love astrological symbols and that is just so cute!



okie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ill do a post on how to do this. thanks ^^


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 21, 2011)

Love it xanjelix!!! Some amazing stuff there! I love Konad stamps, so easy to use. I buy them off ebay, because it's hard to find places in australia that sell interesting nail art, unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ms-Jelena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it xanjelix!!! Some amazing stuff there! I love Konad stamps, so easy to use. I buy them off ebay, because it's hard to find places in australia that sell interesting nail art, unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yes a lot are on ebay but sometime the price is high. have you check out born pretty store? thats where i usually buy, cheap items and free shipping.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 21, 2011)

These are cute! ^^


----------



## xanjelix (Oct 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are cute! ^^



thank you ^^ im glad you like it. i really get inspired if someone says my creations are nice =)


----------



## xanjelix (Nov 8, 2011)

my latest nails, an attempt to 3D nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you like it.









*Products Used:* Base - Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Ebony Hates Chris || Read related post HERE || Rhinestones - from Born Pretty Store || Buy HERE || Read related post HERE || Flowers - local store || Read related post HERE ||


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 9, 2011)

There isn't one I don't like! They all look amazing!


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow.. These are awesome!!


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

Your hello kitty nails are cute.

I like the animal prints and your 3D design is pretty awesome.


----------



## pinkbloom (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## jeeyasblog (Nov 24, 2011)

I love experimenting with my black shatter polish .. today i applied over a bright blue color . looking lovely !!





You can buy this shatter polish at ***************.com


----------

